# how to install windows application in Linux



## bipshee1234 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi...
Can u guide me how to install windows application in linux....
is it any way through which we can convert .exe files in .rpm formate.

................
Thanks
Bipul Singh


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2007)

That's not the way to run Windows Programs on Linux.

In case you're using Fedora, do this:

```
yum install wine
```

And after it gets installed do:

```
wine filename.exe
```

Where filename is obviously your setup.exe or which ever .exe you wish to run.


----------



## buntythecool (Nov 5, 2007)

use wine package.
From this u can able to install windows application on linux


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 5, 2007)

Why do u need to run windows apps in linux anyways?
They do run under wine but you should try to get linux alternatives.
Its better than running windows s/w on wine/crossover.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Orionz (Nov 8, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Why do u need to run..... try to get linux alternatives.



I believe in open source,but what abt the games,n other things.
that does not available for linux now,at least present.

Only for that yaar,,
OTHERWISE LINUX ROCK'S DUDE.......


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 8, 2007)

if you are a gamer then stick to windows, linux is not for gamers


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

no.buy cedega and play ur games if wine not supporting it.dont go back to windows way/


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 8, 2007)

Check out the WINE application database here
*appdb.winehq.org/

It has a list of software you can run on WINE, and the extent to which it is supported, and any special instructions if required. Data is submitted by various users (for example I have for Jet Audio and WinRAR).

Also from there download the binary suitable for your distro

In SuSE the WINE folder is in your home directory. So if my home directory is /home/nucleuskore
then the path to my WINE folder will be
/home/nucleuskore/.wine

Please note the dot before wine. Its a hidden folder. It will contain drive_c which is your C drive, then like windows, it will contain a Program Files folder and a Windows folder. All the applications you install in a terminal as praka123 has outlined above
wine application.exe
will usually get installed to the Program Files folder as in windows. If any application asks for a restart, don't reboot your linux  At prompt just type wineboot
Do get back if you get stuck

BTW which linux are you using


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

there is few utilities there to optimize wine afair.for install there is/was winesetuptk.then winedoor etc


----------



## cam.turn (Nov 20, 2007)

If you want to play Windoze games on Linux, WINE is unlikely to work. However, there are two solutions:

a) Go and buy a nice new PS3, and a couple of games for it.
b) Buy Cedega for about 200rs a month; it works with most popular games, but not all of them.

Go buy a PS3! Don't bother with games on Linux... although I hear that Half-life is going to be ported, but don't wait for it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 20, 2007)

> Go buy a PS3! Don't bother with games on Linux... although I hear that Half-life is going to be ported, but don't wait for it.



Most famous games work with either Wine or cedega. Its trhe small majortiy who play uncommon games that gets the short end of the stick. For example IM a chessmaster X fan. The thing wont run on any software available.


----------



## bipshee1234 (May 5, 2008)

is it any sotware who can convert .exe file into .rmp formate

Regards,
Bipul Singh


----------



## JGuru (May 5, 2008)

There is no way you can convert EXE to RPM format!!
 First, understand this:
  RPM stands for Redhat Package Manager (used by Fedora, Suse, Mandriva etc.,)

 DEB - Debian Format - Used by Debian-based Linux distros like Ubuntu,
 Kubuntu, Knoppix, FreeSpire etc.,

 If you install Windows application in Linux (using Wine or CrossOver Office) it runs
 on a emulation layer. The Windows application thinks it is running on Windows!!
 But in reality, it is not. Coming back to the point. There are plenty of Linux
 applications available. If you can't find a Windows equivalent application
 in Linux, then you can install that Windows application through Wine.


----------



## Garbage (May 5, 2008)

but you can convert Linux packages from RPM to DEB and vice-versa by programs like alian!


----------



## ray|raven (May 5, 2008)

^Its ali*e*n.
And although it can convert packages from and to  rpm/deb/tgz ; its not advisable to do that as distro's could've patched up sources for their use.

Btw , why the hell was this thread bumped?


----------



## mehulved (May 5, 2008)

It's fine cos it's OP himself who did so.


----------



## subratabera (May 7, 2008)

You can also try PlayOnLinux. It can help you install many Windows games as well as apps on Linux effortlessly.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 7, 2008)

nerves !!why win files in linux?
please go for linux alternatives. I shall help you


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> no.buy cedega and play ur games if wine not supporting it.dont go back to windows way/


krazy kya ? Cedga is almost as costly as windows, and along with it there are all those issues and crashes along with performance drop due to increased work of translating directx to opengl. Its much better to get yourself a cheap windows version, strip it naked and remove everything thats unwanted including internet explorer and wmp11 (and the file browser if you are comfortable with command prompt navigation) and tweak it like hell and use it as a gaming only OS.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2008)

> nerves !!why win files in linux?
> please got for linux alternatives. I shall help you


Because Linux doesn't exactly have great alternatives for everything. Its because of Wine that many people use alot of Win products on Linux  anyway and if it weren't for it there wouldn't be other products like Cedega or Crossover .


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Because Linux doesn't exactly have great alternatives for everything. Its because of Wine that many people use alot of Win products on Linux  anyway and if it weren't for it there wouldn't be other products like Cedega or Crossover .



I don't feel so 

beginners can check out 

*www.linuxappfinder.com/alternatives
*www.linux.ie/newusers/alternatives.php


----------



## bipshee1234 (May 13, 2008)

*Time syncronisation with domai clint*

Hi,
I have one Domain controlar having windows 2003 server standerd edition with R2. I want to syncronis the clients time with our domain server time. That means whenever user loged into the client system, clock of client get syncronised with the clock of domain server???? how it is posible??? can you guide me to resolve this issue


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Time syncronisation with domai clint*



bipshee1234 said:


> Hi,
> I have one Domain controlar having windows 2003 server standerd edition with R2. I want to syncronis the clients time with our domain server time. That means whenever user loged into the client system, clock of client get syncronised with the clock of domain server???? how it is posible??? can you guide me to resolve this issue


wrong section.
no windows stuff allowed here.


----------



## ray|raven (May 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> krazy kya ? Cedga is almost as costly as windows, and along with it there are all those issues and crashes along with performance drop due to increased work of translating directx to opengl. Its much better to get yourself a cheap windows version, strip it naked and remove everything thats unwanted including internet explorer and wmp11 (and the file browser if you are comfortable with command prompt navigation) and tweak it like hell and use it as a gaming only OS.



you could always compile it from cvs.Only thing u wont get is the Point2Play gui i think


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

rayraven said:


> you could always compile it from cvs.Only thing u wont get is the Point2Play gui i think


its still not worth it if you want to run games which squeeze your GPU and are directx only.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 13, 2008)

> I don't feel so
> 
> beginners can check out
> 
> ...



Just cause you don't feel so doesn't mean its not true. There quite a few alternatives making strides to replace / substitute other Win programs but there are some which Programs which you just cant. Read this months editorial you will get a better picture at what I'm trying to convey. 



> its still not worth it if you want to run games which squeeze your GPU and are directx only.



*appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4596&iTestingId=190

This is an example of Linux running a game in Wine which would make old systems cry. Nonetheless it does run with some drawbacks like a bit of lag and bugs. However fi you are a hardcore Gamer who prefers games like Crysis with 80+ frames . You should not be on Linux unless its  a game natively built for it. Theres quite a few Linux servers out there in the gaming field also.


----------



## bipshee1234 (May 19, 2008)

See, I am software engineer I had design a software which is working on windows. but some of my clients are not using windows. they are using linux. can it be posible that the windows based application can run on Linux...
can u help me to resolve this issue....


----------



## FilledVoid (May 19, 2008)

> See, I am software engineer I had design a software which is working on windows. but some of my clients are not using windows. they are using linux. can it be posible that the windows based application can run on Linux...
> can u help me to resolve this issue....



You might want to mention what kind of application and developed in what Language etc.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2008)

bipshee1234 said:


> See, I am software engineer I had design a software which is working on windows. but some of my clients are not using windows. they are using linux. can it be posible that the windows based application can run on Linux...
> can u help me to resolve this issue....


What toolkit are u using? What language? The program you have designed does it have Windows based components? Are Using ,NET or similar Microsoft product.
If you are using .NET or likewise it is highly improbable that it will run in Linux and even if it will, yours users would not enjoy to run it in Linux.
If you want a cross-platform toolkit use Qt.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

Anurag_panda said:


> What toolkit are u using? What language? The program you have designed does it have Windows based components? Are Using ,NET or similar Microsoft product.
> If you are using .NET or likewise it is highly improbable that it will run in Linux and even if it will, yours users would not enjoy to run it in Linux.
> If you want a cross-platform toolkit use Qt.


.net also runs on linux if you export it via the mono project.

But yes, QT is the best option for such projects because it runs on three main enterprise platform - Windows, Linux and Macintosh.(sorry Solaris, HP-UX and BSD. You guys are too unimportant to qualify he QT compatibility )


----------



## j_h (May 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> if you are a gamer then stick to windows, linux is not for gamers


that is absolutely true. the number and varieties of games for windows is too huge. i suggest you dual windows and linux using seperate partitions. also you can make the windows partition fat (or even ntfs  nowadays) so  that you can  access it  from within  linux for a quick  listen to your favorite  song


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2008)

j_h said:


> that is absolutely true. the number and varieties of games for windows is too huge. i suggest you dual windows and linux using seperate partitions. also you can make the windows partition fat (or even ntfs  nowadays) so  that you can  access it  from within  linux for a quick  listen to your favorite  song



Not true entirely. Games run pretty well in WINE too. It has a long list of Platinum and Gold rated games (read: very well playable in WINE) and a gamer can enjoy playing games in Linux too.


----------



## chetan5 (Sep 25, 2009)

hello guys 
i'am new on linux & i have buy a dedicated server which comes with centos 5.3 & a cpanel is installed under it. Now i want to run windows programe in my dedicated server but the problem is that the server is comes with linux OS. I know that i can install windows programe using wine but donno how to install wine in my server root & which wine version i need to downlaod first. I'am totaly new on linux so tell me the procedure from starting.
Thanx


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 25, 2009)

Does Wine require windows license? I seem to recall vaguely that earlier, wine would require a windows license to legally run windows software.

Arun


----------

